# Fertility Friends "millionth" post - sweepstake challenge!



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

*As you may have noticed Fertility Friends is hurtling towards 1 Million posts, currently on 974,385

So for a bit of fun we are going to have a sweepstake to see who can guess the time we hit this momentous "millionth post" milestone.

The rules are simple - you get one guess, and should include the date, hour and minute you think we will have our millionth post posted.

Guesses close on the 10th of January 2007 at 12pm (afternoon)

As a clue Fertility Friends gets between 1000 - 2000 posts a day.

The prize for the winning member who guesses the nearest will be one months free Charter Membership......and the "millionth poster" will also receive the same!

So come on, join in and get guessing!*​


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I'll go first!!  

14th February 22:43


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Feb 13th at 13.00 

(I am normally lucky with 13's )


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

February 10th 2007 @ 20.37pm 

T xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Feb 15th @ 15.50

Jane xx


----------



## Serafena (Dec 4, 2002)

17th Feb 5.46pm 

Jen xx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Its actually 1000-2000 posts a day not 400-800 

Tony
x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

That makes a difference Tony!

Hmmm..... let me think .....  

I will guess at 23 January at midday

Sue


----------



## Tracylou (May 6, 2005)

21st January at 20.01

Tracy


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

9th jan. 12pm


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

And on weekends it dips 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=stats;expand=200701#200701


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

1st Feb at 10.05


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww i am confuzalated


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

I'm going to go with January 27th at 7.00 pm 

x x x


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥ (Nov 14, 2005)

I'll go for 26 Jan at 4.00pm


----------



## Mama Smurf (Nov 5, 2006)

Im going for Feb 5th at 7.15 pm

Linda xx


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Mmmm I think 

Feb 3rd 15.35pm


----------



## @ Emily @ (Feb 12, 2004)

I will guess January 22 at 1935

Em


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

31st Jan 21.02pm


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

27th January at 17:27


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm going for Feb 14th at 20.08


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

I'm going to go for 23 Jan 07 at 20.20 pm

Although I am useless at maths


----------



## Popsy Dee (Sep 24, 2006)

25 January - 08.07


----------



## MummytoKeira (Jan 5, 2005)

16th Feb 13.05


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hmmmmm.

26th January at 23.47  (I know how many of us there are posting into the wee small hours   )


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh, I'm well out then now the posting amount has changed! 

Never mind!


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

ummmmmmmmm i guess 12.16am on jan 14th yeh baby i am a winner


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

18th January about 3.32pm, about the time I am havign my transfer so it wont be me


----------



## SAMW (Aug 11, 2004)

I guess the 20th January at 7.07pm.

Sam xx


----------



## stephanie1 (Jun 14, 2006)

HI 

I am going to set my guess to 20th of january at 19h07

good luck to all

Steph


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

I'm going for 24th January at 13.20hrs.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## bfbc (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm going for Jan 27th @ 21.09

Eve


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

awww i wanna join in


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Awww suze are you not allowed  


x x x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

no


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

I'll try 31st January at 3.10pm


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

I will go with the 24th of january 2007 at 7pm

Kate xx


----------



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello,

OK i guess the 19th of February 2007 @ 19.21    

Hugs
xx


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

I am going for 23rd Jan at 20.04

Sarah x x


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

23nd Jan  9.34pm

Thats my guess


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

999915


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

sure i meant 19th not 9th on my guess lol


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Oooh - I said "20th January @ 4.57pm"
Only a day out 

THink Shezza said it would be today (cos she's having her scan!)


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

We could be really evil and delete lots of old posts now


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

yeah that would be fun xx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Total Posts: 999926 



Shall I go and clear some old threads  

T xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Yep - just enough to string it out til tomorrow would be good


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Its getting there now!!


----------



## SAMW (Aug 11, 2004)

60 to go and counting. should have a countdown. i had said tomorrow aswell, so close  

Sam xx


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

does each post have a post number? how will u know which post is millionth, as got a feeling lots of people will post same time lol


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Yes each post has a number.

Post ref: 1107243 will be the winner


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

hehe cool. just had visions of u counting them all lol


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

not likely


----------



## SAMW (Aug 11, 2004)

wendy

that would have been funny. i can just picture it now.  

sam


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

hehe, would have kept people busy for a while


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

9999764...... Oh no, where was I?!?!??


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

You offering Wendy?


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Wonder if the post will be on this board/thread - now that would be spooky


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

would be cool  where it should be


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

15 to go!


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

less now lol


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

6 to go!


----------



## MummytoKeira (Jan 5, 2005)

how exciting


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

so exciting


----------



## SAMW (Aug 11, 2004)

who was it?


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

WHoop - who was it?? 

[January/February] Re: JANUARY / FEBRUARY 2007 SNOWDROPS Part 3 by tattyt Today at 12:53 
[Items for sale/wanted/swap] Re: exercise bike for sale by wendy.h Today at 12:53 
[Girl and Boy Talk (General Area)] Re: Millionth Post! by Charlies-Mum Today at 12:52 
[Girl and Boy Talk (General Area)] Re: Severe Weather are you affected ? by ElaineW Today at 12:52 
[Girl and Boy Talk (General Area)] Re: Millionth Post! by Emlejai1975 Today at 12:52


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

i reckon was tattyt. think i was 1 either side lol


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

oh fab


----------



## MummytoKeira (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥ (Jan 5, 2005)

Wow!

1 million  

x


----------



## MummytoKeira (Jan 5, 2005)

Who won?


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

its me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Milestone hit by TattyT

Congrats 

We will be upgrading your account to include an extra month.

Also, we will be giving a free months charter membership to the following users who have been active in the last week and whose birthday it is today

DixieChick
ChuckyEgg4
LallyMaggoo
SaraOlive


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

How exciting   
i cant post as too many posting on here !!!!
Congrats tatty xx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

*Georgia* said:


> its me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Did you guess the right day?


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

congrats to all!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Congratulations Fertility Friends








        ​


----------



## MummytoKeira (Jan 5, 2005)

TattyT


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Milestone hit - TattyT

Congrats 

We will be upgrading your account to include an extra month.

Also, we will be giving a free months charter membership to the following users who have been active in the last week and whose birthday it is today

DixieChick
ChuckyEgg4
LallyMaggoo
SaraOlive


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

No dont be silly Tony


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Tony said:


> *Georgia* said:
> 
> 
> > its me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Was Shezza the closest guess Tony?


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Arghhh ~ went to make a cup of tea and missed it 

Congratulations FF!!


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

WTG Tatty xxx


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

think shezza was only one to guess today


----------



## tattyt™ (Nov 14, 2005)

Wowwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

I'm feeling lucky now...........only a couple of days till I start tx No.3. This could be the one.

Congratulations FF

Thanks Tony XXXX

Tattyt


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Shezza said:


> My guess is
> 
> 19th Jan @ 2.45pm, I am having my 20 scan then so won't be me posting the 'millionth' post but will be a great time for me and FF!!!


You won hun 

Tony
x


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

hopefully the start if things to come for you


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Well done Tattyt - Hope its the start of your run of good luck


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Charlies-Mum said:


> Tony said:
> 
> 
> > *Georgia* said:
> ...


Yep Shezzas the closest although Hugs wasnt far off either


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Tatty T


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

We will be upgrading everyone tonight 

Tony
x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Can I do some deleting now


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Tony said:


> Yep Shezzas the closest although Hugs wasnt far off either


<keeps in quietly> didin't hugs say feb 

Well done Shezza


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

hehe yeh 19th feb lol. a month is quite close


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Well Done Shezza hun


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Charlies-Mum said:


> Tony said:
> 
> 
> > Yep Shezzas the closest although Hugs wasnt far off either
> ...


Its been a long week


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

certainly has Tony


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

well done TattyT on the millionth post and well done FF!

Kate xx


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

*I missed it, but congrats FF, Shezza and TattyT!!!*​
       ​


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

[fly]WELL DONE SHEZZA & TATTYT[/fly]

Congrats to FF too !!​
Maz x​


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!

What do I win then


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Oh just noticed I am now a charter VIP, hmmmmmm now where shall I begin


----------



## SAMW (Aug 11, 2004)

Well done Shezza and Tatty

Sam xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Well done Tatty  & Well done Shezza  Go mad in the games room Hun 

x x x


----------

